# Best Car Films



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Like most people on here I'm a petrol head and love my cars. I'm also into films so I was wondering what people think the best car films are both past and present


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

herbie lol :wave:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

I quite like the Gumball movies although Gumball (6 days in May) was not as good as the original..

Italian Job (Original)


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Initial D


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ronin
Bourne (car scenes)
Smokey & the Bandit - sorry has to be done!
Gone in 60 seconds (remake)
Italian Job (original)


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

ajc347 said:


> Initial D


Great film if you don't mind reading subtitles.

Can't forget Vanishing Point.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Smokey and the bandit


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

RONIN. Fave film. :thumb:


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> RONIN. Fave film. :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gone in 60 seconds for me (Nicholas Cage)
Italian Job, (remake, Charlize Theron, yum yum)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Not a film but 'Love the Beast' is a great watch!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

no "Cars" then? lol


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

The Driver! :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

TAXI, not the American series but a French film about a Taxi driver,good Car chases in that.

And not forgetting most of the James Bonds, especially the 180° twist in the 'Man with the Golden Gun'.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Christine
Transporter
Vanishing Point


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Two Lane Blacktop
Vanishing Point
Mad Max and Mad Max 2 The Road Warrior
American Graffiti is eminently watchable for 50's Yank stuff (and a Moggy thou in the background somewhere too) Good soundtrack as well if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> American Graffiti is eminently watchable for 50's Yank stuff (and a Moggy thou in the background somewhere too) Good soundtrack as well if you like that kind of thing.


 Forgot about that cracking film! :thumb:


----------



## Kev T (Jan 12, 2010)

Bullit, no contest !!! King of cool Steve Mcqueen


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, still can't see past Ronin!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ronin is fab!

I saw the film again about a year ago and I had forgotten just how good the car chases were.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

fast and the furious :tumbleweed: lol 



no seiously the original italian job my all time fave film lol :car:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1> American Graffiti (1973) 
2> Two-Lane Blacktop (1971)
3> Vanishing Point (1971)
4> Bullitt (1968)
5> The Gumball Rally (1976)
6> Thunder Road (1958)
7> Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry (1974)
8> Smokey and The Bandit (1977)
9> The Blues Brothers (1980)
10> Hollywood Knights (1980)
11> Mad Max (1979)
12> The Road Warrior (1981)
13> Le Mans (1971)
14> Gone In 60 Seconds (1974)
15> Corvette Summer (1978)
16> More American Graffiti (1979)
17> Funny Car Summer (1974)
18> Cannonball (1976)
19> White Lightning (1973)
20> Death Race 2000 (1975)
21> Eat My Dust! (1976)
22> The Lively Set (1964)
23> The French Connection (1971)
24> To Live And Die In L.A. (1985)
25> Viva Las Vegas (1964)
26> Ronin (1998)
27> Against All Odds (1984)
28> Christine (1983)
29> Cobra (1986)
30> Hot Rod (1950)
31> Hot Rod Girl (1956)
32> The Cannonball Run (1981)
33> The Driver (1978)
34> Used Cars (1980)
35> Gone In Sixty Seconds (2000)
36> Hot Rods To Hell (1967)
37> Tucker: The Man And His Dream (1985)
38> Goldfinger (1964)
39> The Italian Job (1969)
40> The Fast And The Furious (2001)

:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> 1> American Graffiti (1973)
> 2> Two-Lane Blacktop (1971)
> 3> Vanishing Point (1971)
> 4> Bullitt (1968)
> ...


You just sat and thought that up? respek:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> You just sat and thought that up? respek:lol:


Naw, it's from some magazine... thought it would be better than my 3 crap ones!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fast and the fu- :lol: :lol:

"not a bad way to spend ten thousand dollars"
"it's not how you stand by your car, it's how you race your car"


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Ronin for me 

Also all of James Bonds, there's car chases in all of them 

Duel is quite a good film as well, if not a bit freaky


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ronin for me.

Never seen the original Italian Job, but watched the 2nd one (not a remake as they make references to the first one) and thought it was OK, nothing really special with the cars though.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Another Ronin fan here.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry all but im a ronin fan to .khalid


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent list cueball!! There is a lot of respect for vanishing point!


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Gone in 60 seconds
Tokyo drift (just for the different style driving)
Bourne Trilogy


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Bullit
Vanishing Point


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

1971 vanishing point
American graffiti 
Gone in 60seconds
The cars that ate paris 
Madmax 1 and 2


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

days of thunder
bullitt
initial d prefer the series to movie though
ronin
gone in 60 seconds
death race
italian job (original)

Sent from my Nokia phone using Tapatalk.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Some great shouts here but has to be Le Mans for me without a shadow of doubt :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

The original Italian Job!
Transporter trilogy


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Not seen the original Italian Job for years, just had a look on Ebay...Brand new copy, £2.95 inc P&P!


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

it has to be ronin


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

The original Italien Job and Gone in 60 seconds.

Also think the first Fast and Furious is brilliant, it came out when i was 13 so it appealed to me greatly


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Italien job classic old one, fast and furious, oh and herbie you cant beat that for an olden !! lol


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Not a film but 'Love the Beast' is a great watch!


I'll go along with that. Well worth a watch if you haven't seen it! :thumb:


----------

